# How to get a PTex Candle to burn clear



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Every time I repair my base I get a bunch of black shit in my PTex drips and I would like them to be clear. I've heard of trying to keep the flame blue but mine always is big and orange. Anyone have any tips on how to get nice, clean drips from my PTex candle.


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

Keep your metal scraper in your other hand and dab the candle on it till the flame goes blue again, then drip for a bit, then dab for a bit, etc. etc. making sure that the black shit is dripping on to your scraper.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

I've also read on here that a blow torch it a good way to light it and keep it at a blue flame


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

dab, huh? i'll give it a try; I've just been letting it freely drip onto the scraper. Don't have access to a torch.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

propane torch is the best way they are hella cheap run to your hardware store you usually can pick up a kit for under $30 if you only use it for this purpose should last you a lifetime.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Dawg Catcher said:


> propane torch is the best way they are hella cheap run to your hardware store you usually can pick up a kit for under $30 if you only use it for this purpose should last you a lifetime.


At Wal-Mart you can get a torch for like $12 and a tank of propane for about $3-4. I bought one a while back to use for soldering heavy gauge wire for car stereo installations and I use it for everything. Really cheap and very nice to have.


----------

